# Drupal Tells Users to Assume Drupal 7 Websites are Compromised



## MannDude (Oct 30, 2014)

Source: https://www.drupal.org/PSA-2014-003

Source: http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/drupal-tells-users-assume-drupal-7-websites-compromised


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Oct 30, 2014)

I love Drupal for some large projects (mostly intranet), but sometimes, just like Joomla,  the versioning confuses me


----------



## nunim (Oct 30, 2014)

Seen quite a bit of SPAM related to this, especially since Drupal forces you to do manual updates of the core and people are lazy to begin with.

Thank god for Drush


----------

